# fish smell on hands



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

what soap or product do you use to get fish stank off your hands?? this always happens. ive washed my hands multiple times, showered, and purelled, and even used this anti bacterial, burn your hands lotion that the nurses use at the nursing home and i can still bunker. :--|


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Old headboat remedy: mix chlorox and water together. Every smell from shrimp, squid, bunker, crab, and whatever else you got on your hands will be gone. IT WORKS.

Where do I send my bill for services?--Steve


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

the remedies i hate are the "cut finder" remedies, or the ones that use some type of ingredient that burns the hell out of any cut you may have, even ones you didn't even know you had


----------



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

Safeguard antibacterial soap. I don't know why it works but for me it does....give it a try


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Why in the world would ya want to get rid of Bunker smell 
Real fishermen use that as Aftershave


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

it just comes out fine for me after i wash my hands, and then i take a warm shower and thats all


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

The "Wonder Bar" steel soap bar does not get off all the stink but it might be an adjunct to other methods. Picked it up at BPS.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Purell. works very good.

especially if you get the one with lotion mixed it, its whitish in color.
the regular one is just clear.

its a cut finder... but itll kill bacteria at the same time it burns you to hell.


purell gets rid of bunker, clam, eel slime, and even cigarette smells.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

lemon juice


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Fish Smell Removal*

Plain old Iodized table salt. Wet your hands then sprinkle salt on. Rinse. It also toughens them. C2


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

betadine surgical scrub. best hand cleaner on earth.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm wid de dogg.... lemon juice... save whats left for a little post fishing toddy.....


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i wonder if GOJO would work..

wouldnt see why not, itll take almost any liquid minus paint
off your hands.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I used to keep a spray bottle with bleach water in it mixed 10 parts water to 1 part bleach. 

It is also a remedy for fish fin sticks to kill the bacteria.

Has more then one use....OSHA even recomends 10-1 bleach mix to kill viruses.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Tea Leaves works wonders but will dry your hands out. Use lotion afterwards and you will be good to go.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

lemon...


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

Bath and body works, Warm vanilla soap. DOn't know why, but it works wonders...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

don't just wash, rub and soak. The bunker juice got into the pores on your hands and wont get out unless you soak or rub for a period of time.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I also go with the lemon juice, except, mix it with coarse salt and rub all over hands...then rinse. Also, that "steel soap" is nothing more than stainless steel. It does work, but then again, you have one in your kitchen anyway...it's called a large tablespoon! It's much cheaper and also works. After the lemon juice/salt rub n rinse, dry your hands and then rub a large tablespoon all over your hands or any other large stainless steel spoon.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

The clorox mix works and also takes the burn from those cuts and scrapes instantly.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

ooeric said:


> i wonder if GOJO would work..
> 
> wouldnt see why not, itll take almost any liquid minus paint
> off your hands.


Thats what I use works pretty good too. I have also used toth paste in the past, but that seemd to cover the smell rather than remove it.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

The last remedy is to just wipe your hands on the back of your boss's shirt, when he isnt looking..


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There's a reason why seafood restaurants give you a bowl of hot lemon water after you've gone through a pound of shrimp or a lobster.

Cut up some wedges and rub them on your fingers, then rinse.

(Or you could wear the funk like a badge of honor, as most of us do.  )


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

sand flea said:


> There's a reason why seafood restaurants give you a bowl of hot lemon water after you've gone through a pound of shrimp or a lobster.
> 
> Cut up some wedges and rub them on your fingers, then rinse.
> 
> (Or you could wear the funk like a badge of honor, as most of us do.  )


ya know for some reason the opposite sex usually doesn't share this badge of honor viewpoint


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

too much ado about washing, what type of soap to use and different techniques makes me .

make it plain and simple, cut your hands and leave them on the beach. i bet that would take the stink away!


----------



## HotRod (Aug 23, 2007)

Simple green works great.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lemon juice and toothpaste - then some reg anti-bacterial soap -works great.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Toothpaste works better than anything I have tried
Jake


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

stupidjet said:


> what soap or product do you use to get fish stank off your hands?? this always happens. ive washed my hands multiple times, showered, and purelled, and even used this anti bacterial, burn your hands lotion that the nurses use at the nursing home and i can still bunker. :--|


take your hand and shove it up a dog's a** if you cant find a dog any other animal would sufice

this will definitaly get the fish smell off


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

ddratler said:


> take your hand and shove it up a dog's a** if you cant find a dog any other animal would sufice
> 
> this will definitaly get the fish smell off


Sicko:--|


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Shaving foam may do the job on fishy smelling hands. Not sure if it can handle potent set-in bunker smells though.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

wash your hands after sex, duh!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Fish Smell Removal*

Plain old iodized table salt will take i toff. C2


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

Non deluted clorox works, it will burn but it will take all the soreness out of cuts assocated with fishing. After a few days offshore, it makes the differance of being able to use your hands or not. On a side note a couple teaspoons of ammonia in the washing machine removes bunker smell from clothes. You think bunker smells bad? You should see what it smells like shaking it out of blackfish traps after a 3 day blow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

Toothpaste and use cold water so the pores on your skin dont open up and absorb the stink.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

*lemons*



RuddeDogg said:


> lemon juice


works wonders on that smelly stuff i hate...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

OxyClean. I use the cheapo Walmart version. "Sun Cleaner", I think.

Dissolve some in some warm water, stick your hands in it for 20 sec or so. Wash with normal soap to get it off. It's a great cut and crack finder too. 

I also use it in the washer to get the smell off clothes.
.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Toothpaste and cold water. I read that in a Field and Stream tips and tricks column when I was kid over 40 years ago.

Been doing it all my life and it works like a charm.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nothing beats being in a public place after a nice day of fishing and watching how the lubbers act when the catch a good whiff. I'm still wondering why people think that the fish scent smells... my son and I think it smells good!


----------



## GOSKN5 (Aug 5, 2007)

toothpaste works great... squirt some in your hands and wash them like it was soap.....

im not joking...


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Why?*

Do you wanna wash off that SMELL?  (SALT & Lemon)


----------



## HQQK-EM (Jan 9, 2008)

*Removing Fish and Bait Odor*

I have found that a bottle of cheap shampoo (Suave) that is unscented does a great job when used with a fingernail brush.
Shampo has "surfactants" that loosen and float oil and grease away from the skin. The oils are the source of the odor.


----------

